# Sunday Funnies!



## sawhorseray (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 15, 2020)

Lol at best photo bomb ever.......'Merica


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 15, 2020)

A really good bunch today Ray.  Keep 'em coming.  They make mornings better.
Gary


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 15, 2020)

very good  Ray! Always enjoyable!

Ryan


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Nov 15, 2020)

Well done


----------



## nimrod (Nov 15, 2020)

Thanks! I needed a good laugh.


----------



## jmusser (Nov 15, 2020)

Good to get a giggle in these days.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 15, 2020)

" I don't know, I'm not a Journalist. " Freakin Hilarious! Some Great ones today...JJ


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 15, 2020)

funny stuff!!


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 15, 2020)

My wife and I really look forward to these. Thanks, RAY

Ray


----------



## Hank R (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 15, 2020)

All good ones Ray!  Really look forward to these, thanks.  The dog with the sprinkles hits close to home, lol.


----------

